# RFUK show any chance?



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wondering theres so many shows going on now can we between us organise an RFUK meet/show, it would be a god idea just a load of work i guess


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sound really good....Nice idea...: victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

coool idea, woudl take alot of time / effort/ money though. i gues?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

This was/is being discussed (privately)


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

already being thought over 

no details will be released at the moment though as it is at discussion stage only


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sounds exciting..


t-bo said:


> This was/is being discussed (privately)


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Would be great to hear from you guys.. any input, ideas, hurdles... speak up


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sounds great - the only think woudl be where to have it?...
so many people live downsouth - others rigth up north,many people wouldnt be able to get / drive miles... 
it would be a great way to actually get to know people and meet people that you tlk to daily.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

The initial idea was to have on southern and one northern show.....

I was actually hoping to get kick started in september, but having chatted to our local council and their law department we have decided that once the new AWB pet fair act comes in to force at the end of the year hosting an open event will be much easier and clear cut so 2009 seems a more do-able goal


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

clever... ok cool. thank you


wohic said:


> The initial idea was to have on southern and one northern show.....
> 
> I was actually hoping to get kick started in september, but having chatted to our local council and their law department we have decided that once the new AWB pet fair act comes in to force at the end of the year hosting an open event will be much easier and clear cut so 2009 seems a more do-able goal


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

wohic said:


> The initial idea was to have on southern and one northern show.....
> 
> I was actually hoping to get kick started in september, but having chatted to our local council and their law department we have decided that once the new AWB pet fair act comes in to force at the end of the year hosting an open event will be much easier and clear cut so 2009 seems a more do-able goal


Not necessarily. There's legislation going through and there will be a final ruling on petfairs sometime (I think 2009 ish) they may or may not be deemed unlawful.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

but at the moment they actually are cunlawful unless its a membership only meeting , the law stems back to the 80's and has yet to be amended.....so it makes more sense to wait and see the ammended act in black and white, I have been told that this will be done in late 2008/early 2009 and that was by DEFRAs legal department.

anyway crossing bridges and all that........


push comes to shove we have an RFUK members only meeting


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

wohic said:


> but at the moment they actually are cunlawful unless its a membership only meeting , the law stems back to the 80's and has yet to be amended.....so it makes more sense to wait and see the ammended act in black and white, I have been told that this will be done in late 2008/early 2009 and that was by DEFRAs legal department.
> 
> anyway crossing bridges and all that........
> 
> ...


That's how I hear it too. It could deem set guidelines for the running of shows or it could outlaw them altogether....only time will tell. People currently get round it by offering temporary membership (for the day) with the entrance fee lol.


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

wohic said:


> push comes to shove we have an RFUK members only meeting


Could we not have a members meet where we have to provide rfuk membership details. like the premium membership a lot of us have signed up for.
Just a thought,


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

If it was well publicised couldn't people who have cars offer lifts to those who have for 1/2 the cost of petrol to get there (or a 1/3 if there are two people getting lifts and so on..) 

Also a midlands type meet would be fairest on everyone, wouldn't it?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

well any asistance im sure you have an army of helpers, i actually work at a decent venue that can hold 200 if your interested guys, dunno if it would be suitable but maybe able to get it cheap/free


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

skimsa said:


> well any asistance im sure you have an army of helpers, i actually work at a decent venue that can hold 200 if your interested guys, dunno if it would be suitable but maybe able to get it cheap/free


I think 200 may be a little small.

Will the RFUK fair have an off topic area and 18+ too? :whistling2:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd turn up  I drive too and won't mind taking people  

My older brother met loads of people at a meeting thing for his online roleplaying game, I forget the name now lol he was really into it. But they had like a huge field with tents and things, like these concerts do. Just hire a field and erect big tents, people camp out and it's like a weekend thing.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

StormTrooper said:


> Could we not have a members meet where we have to provide rfuk membership details. like the premium membership a lot of us have signed up for.
> Just a thought,


I think premium members should get in free...you know VIP pass  lol



Phil : victory:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont i think members who have earned their stars by replying to questions and giving help should get priority not you fiscal members :lol2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Well i have more post than you anyway so :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol
Phil


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have more than you so I should get priority :whistling2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Kimmy173 said:


> I have more than you so I should get priority :whistling2:


Ahhh you see that doesnt count because im better than you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
lol only jokin :mf_dribble:



Phil : victory:

Well im getting edged out here looks like i wont be giving people lifts lol


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Ahhh you see that doesnt count because im better than you :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> lol only jokin :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks  you've given me my first decent laugh in ages lol. bless...


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Bless...?
are you trying to patronise me? lol



Phil


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

kimmy im near brum you fancy a lift? :lol2:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Bless...?
> are you trying to patronise me? lol
> 
> 
> ...


not at all little one.  You really did make me laugh though lol Boost up your post number then I'll consider you a near-equal  



skimsa said:


> kimmy im near brum you fancy a lift? :lol2:


is that you want me to give you a lift or me to hitch a ride with you  lol I'll do either :whip:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

lol ok...

little one?
I think you find i am not little lol.



Phil


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> is that you want me to give you a lift or me to hitch a ride with you  lol I'll do either :whip:


either just dont bring phil :whistling2:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

skimsa said:


> either just dont bring phil :whistling2:



lol well he's just said he's not little. might not fit in the car  lol 


awww I'm only joking Phil  :flrt:


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

Philcw said:


> I think premium members should get in free...you know VIP pass  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Phil : victory:


*Hell yeah.*
*:lol2:*


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

skimsa said:


> either just dont bring phil :whistling2:


Why not?

and i drive btw...dont need no lift lol....oh and incase ya'll forgot there is no meet yet, you are organising lifts to no where:crazy: :lol2:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Why not?
> 
> and i drive btw...dont need no lift lol....oh and incase ya'll forgot there is no meet yet, you are organising lifts to no where:crazy: :lol2:


lol... you're right....

let's go anyway


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

StormTrooper said:


> *Hell yeah.*
> *:lol2:*


We dont need these peasants storm lol.

We will have our own VIP thing, with gold tickets and lots of shiny things :mf_dribble:



Phil : victory:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Philcw said:


> We dont need these peasants storm lol.
> 
> We will have our own VIP thing, with gold tickets and lots of shiny things :mf_dribble:
> 
> ...


aww don't say that. I like shiny things  

I'll just go get some foil and play on my own then :crazy:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Keep on track of he threa peeps :lol2:

Yea Teeb's and crew me and Becci would deffo be up for that!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Kimmy173 said:


> aww don't say that. I like shiny things
> 
> I'll just go get some foil and play on my own then :crazy:


Lol dont know why but that made me chuckle!



Phil


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Lol dont know why but that made me chuckle!
> 
> 
> 
> Phil


right then we're even  I can stop talking to you now lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory::mf_dribble:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Kimmy173 said:


> right then we're even  I can stop talking to you now lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory::mf_dribble:


You keep telling yourself that lol


Phil


----------

